# My Loco Sound in Bachmann 2-8-0 ?



## Paul 2221 (Dec 16, 2009)

I had real good luck installing a "mylocosound" sound card in my AC Mikado and was even able to isolate whistle from bell with a switch option, but now hope to install one of these sound cards in a Bachmann 2-8-0 Consolidation tender. These sound cards are very easy to install,,, but I just gotta play around - and hope to find a way to tap the card and use the (two wire plug) chuff timer from the engine, to activate the chuff out of the sound card.
I sure could use advise if anyone has tried this - thanks!


----------



## Paul 2221 (Dec 16, 2009)

Good news! Due to new engineering, mylocosound, will be coming out with a new soundcard that will make it possible to connect the chuff timer circuit on Bachmann engines! 
This means that the proper count and timing of the chuff sound will be possible. 
I found the present soundcard to be real easy to install, and really enjoy the ability to make the fine tuning I want. The new version should be simular wth only the addition of the two wires from the engine needed.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Way to go Paul! 

jb


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

As I understand it the triggerable whistle is replaced by the mechanically timed chuff.
The whistle is now triggered automatically. 

*"We have had to use the whistle trigger terminal (H1) to accept the chuff trgger inputs and therefore, for this version only, it will not be possible to use trackside magnets, etc to sound the whistle on synchronised chuff locos. The whistle will sound automatically each time the loco starts from rest. The user can also choose to sound the whistle automatically when running by turning the T2 trimpot. When fully rotated, the whistle will sound three times a minute. Turning the trimpot back will reduce the frequency at which the whistle sounds until it stops altogether". *


----------



## Paul 2221 (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks Jerry, 
The credit goes to Peter Lucas of mylocosound for the effort he is making with his team, to supply Bachman (as well as others needing better chuff timing), not only a convienent way to change their existing soundcard, but also working on the release of a new version.
I'm sure there are alot of engines out there that are just waiting to "chuff" right and sound good doing it.
My Annie and Connies will be heading to the shop soon!


----------

